# Missouri River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We covered a lot of ground Saturday on the river, and it was a great day to be on the water...just not the best fishing conditions.

All of our walleyes came in the last hour of the day of jigs, and all were males. We spent our whole day north of Bismarck.


----------

